# Looking for a Portuguese registered car in the UK



## ian-b (Oct 21, 2020)

If you're thinking of travelling to the UK in November with a Portugeuese registered car. I'd be interested. Long shot I know...

Otherwise, can you think of good places where I can find a portuguese registered car in the UK? I thought this would be the ideal place to ask. I've seen there are LHD specialists near London (I'm not too far from there), but choice is limited. Where else would you recommend to look? Have you bought a car in the UK that is registered in Portugal?

I'm looking to move near Milfontes/Odemira at the start of December and a vehicle would be useful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, Not a direct answer to your question but I'd recommend, if you are in the UK, getting a common older reliable cheap UK car as you may import one - ie re register it - taxfree if becomming a Portugese resident and cars here are more expensive then the equivalent in the UK. Something like a Peugeot 206 would give you transport which is very useful when you first arrive and also if you need to go look for another car. The LHD/RHD is not an issue for most people and thousands of RHD cars are driven all over the EU.


----------



## ian-b (Oct 21, 2020)

Strontium said:


> re register it - taxfree if becomming a Portugese resident and cars here are more expensive then the equivalent in the UK. ... The LHD/RHD is not an issue for most people and thousands of RHD cars are driven all over the EU.


Good and helpful advice, thank you @Strontium


----------

